# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Θάσος ΙΙ [Thassos II, Φιλόθεος]

## pantelis2009

Tο Φιλόθεος ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζετε στο Ναυπηγείο Θεοδορόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα στις 13/06/2009, αμέσως μετά την καθέλκυση του Γλυκοφιλούσα ΙΙΙ, άλλα σταμάτησε λόγο προβλημάτων στο ναυπηγείο  (κάτι που εμάς δεν μας ενδιαφέρει και δεν θα το σχολιάσω). Οι φωτο είναι απο τότε και σιγά-σιγά θα δούμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών, μιά που πλέον ξεκίνησε γερά και δυνατά η κατασκευή του.
Χαρισμένο σε Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, T.S.S. APOLLON, LEO,noulos, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, CORFU, laz94, Γιάννης Τ, mastrokostas, vinman, leo85, GiorgosVitz, Nissos Mykonos, Φανούλα, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Nicholas Peppas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, john85, costaser .......και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 01 13-06-2009.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 02.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 03.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 04.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 07.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε μερικές ακόμη απο το ξεκίνημα του. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 08.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 10 03-10-2009.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 11.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 12.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 14.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή. Για πού προορίζεται;

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαλαμίνα φίλε Appia_1978 :Wink: .

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!




> Σαλαμίνα φίλε Appia_1978.

----------


## pantelis2009

Συνεχίζω με φωτο απο τότε. Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσάς :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 16.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 17.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 18.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 19.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 20.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Να σαι καλα Παντελη για τις αφιερωσεις,υπεροχες φοτο..!!! :grin:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Φοβερό το ρεπορτάζ σου Παντελή,σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## panagiotis78

Μιλάμε για αμφίπλωρο, έτσι ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ναι φίλε Παναγιώτη, για αμφίπλωρο μιλάμε. Αυτές είναι οι τελευταίες φωτο απο τότε. Έτσι έμεινε μέχρι τις 05/11/2010 που ξεκίνησε ξανα. Σιγά - σιγά (όπως σας έχω μάθει) θα το δούμε να γίνετε πλοίο. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 23.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 24.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 26.jpg

ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ 27.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο στον παλαιό λιμάνι του Λιμένα Θάσου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-45-05-01-2019.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όσο κι αν το χιόνι είναι ένα φυσικό φαινόμενο, είναι πάντα συναρπαστικό για μένα να βλέπω ένα χιονισμένο πλοίο. Ωραία φωτογραφία.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Θάσος ΙΙ μόλις ξεκίνησε από Πρίνο για τον Πειραιά, όπου θα κάνει την συντήρηση του στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙ έφτασε στον Πειραιά κατά τις 15.00 μ.μ περίπου και έδεσε στην Ακτή Ηετίωνα (εκεί που είχε δέσει και το Θάσος ΙΙΙ) μέχρι να έρθει η ώρα του δεξαμενισμού του στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, που είναι προγραμματισμένη από 18-25/01/2019. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-46-14-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών του ΟΛΠ το Πορφυρούσα θα δεξαμενιστεί στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη  από 20/01 έως 27/01/2019.

----------


## leo85

Και δυο σημερινές φωτογραφίες άπω των χειμωνιάτικο Πειραιά.

ΘΑΣΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-15-1-2019-01-.jpg ΘΑΣΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-15-1-2019-02-.jpg 

15-1-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών του ΟΛΠ το Πορφυρούσα θα δεξαμενιστεί στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη  από 20/01 έως 27/01/2019.


Η ημερομηνίες είναι σωστές αλλά εκ παραδρομής δεν έγραψα Θάσος ΙΙ. Επίσης να αναφέρουμε ότι αφού τελειώσει με τον δεξαμενισμό θα περάσει για μερικές μέρες και από Αμαλιάπολη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά εχθές το πρωί το Θάσος ΙΙ μπήκε στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη για την συντήρηση του και όπως βλέπουμε η υδροβολή στα ύφαλα του ξεκίνησε αμέσως. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-51-22-01-2019.jpg ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-52-22-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη στο Θάσος ΙΙ ξεκίνησε εχθές να περνιέται στα ύφαλα το μίνιο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-58-24-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙ σήμερα τελειώνει με το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και κατά τις 09.00 π.μ θα γίνει η καθέλκυση του, αλλά δεν θα φύγει λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών (μποφόρ) αμέσως για Βόλο για τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες του. Όπως βλέπουμε συνεργεία και πλήρωμα το έκαναν κουκλί. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-59-28-01-2019.jpg ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-60-28-01-2019.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Θάσος ΙΙ δεμένο σήμερα το απόγευμα στην Ηετιώνια Ακτή.

DSCN8009.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙ αναχώρησε πριν λίγο από τον Πειραιά για την Αμαλιάπολη του Βόλου για εργασίες στο deck φόρτωσης. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από το καραβάκι της γραμμής Πειραιάς - Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-50-17-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙ τελείωσε με τις εργασίες του στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη και αναχώρησε πριν λίγο για Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙ σήμερα το μεσημέρι ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του στην γραμμή της Θάσου Λιμένας - Κεραμωτή. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εργασίες που έγιναν στο κατάμπαρο του Θάσος ΙΙ όσο ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη του Βόλου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-64-06-02-2019.jpg ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-65-06-02-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα *Θάσος Ι* και *Θάσος ΙΙ* της *ΑΝΕΘ* φωτογραφημένα προχθές δίπλα-δίπλα στην Κεραμωτή. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-68-09-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Θάσος ΙΙ* φτάνοντας προχθές στην *Κεραμωτή γεμάτο* και λίγο μετά αναχωρώντας ....πάλι γεμάτο για Λιμένα. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-70-06-09-2019.jpg ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙ-72-06-09-2019.jpg

----------

